# parts needed



## ballooman (Dec 28, 2006)

:eek: ok so I need the following stuff . fender struts for pre-wqar Schwinn D-X , fendersand struts for pre-war ladies monark, tank for both D-X and Monark,reflector for rear fender D-X and monark, fender lites for both D-X and Monark E-mail me direct at courierdubois-3@sbcglobal.net:eek:


----------



## J.E (Dec 29, 2006)

Someone on E-bay has some NOS DX tanks on there right now.


----------



## ballooman (Dec 29, 2006)

*repop parts*

Yeah Ive seen the repops they look good gonna see if I can locate an origy


----------



## J.E (Jan 6, 2007)

There is I nice prewar red and white dX Tank on E-bay right now


----------



## ballooman (Feb 14, 2007)

bumpbumpbump


----------

